# PTO shaft keeps coming off



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have a telescoping PTO shaft on my manure spreader. It comes off 1 or 2 times each load I spread a load. The slip tube moves in/out freely and its all been greased. The connection between PTO shaft and tractor PTO stub seems to slide on nice and easy. Seems like when I go over a hump, big bump or a sharp turn, it slips off about 300' later.
The PTO connection has the collar that slides up/back 1/2". Once its on, I cant pull it off, but fire up the PTO and start driving/spreading and it eventually slips off.
I dont have this problem with baler, discbine, etc. so its not the tractor stub.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

There should be a spring that holds the collar in the locked position. Without it the collar can move and let the shaft fall off. Hope this helps.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like a broken spring&#8230;

When not on the tractor pto stub, does the collar "snap" back on its own?

I had a broken one once, got it locked on then wrapped a zip tie around it so the collar couldn't disengage.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Is there a through bolt?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Sounds like a broken spring&#8230;
> 
> When not on the tractor pto stub, does the collar "snap" back on its own?
> 
> I had a broken one once, got it locked on then wrapped a zip tie around it so the collar couldn't disengage.


No I dont think it does. It seems to need to be moved manually forward or backward.
So to slide shaft onto stub, I pull collar back, slide shaft onto stub, then it seems to lock onto the stub. It doesnt seem to want to come off. Comes off anyway after driving/spreading

Is this a broken spring?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Even though the pto's of other equipment do not come off does not mean the tractor shaft is not worn. I took a new round baler out one time and the pto would work it's way off a couple of times a round. Customer said he had not had any problems with other equipment but you could clearly see the tractor shaft was worn. After replacing the tractor shaft the problem never occurred again.

Since you have a used spreader the spreader yoke is probably worn also. If your spreader pto yoke is not part of a CV joint, I would replace the spreader yoke. To get by in the interim you can use a hose clamp behind the collar to hold the collar forward. It probably would be a good idea to wrap tape around the clamp so the clamp can not grab you or your clothes if you get too close.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

It's a long shot, but are all of the detent balls are still there. It there is only 1 left, it would make it difficult (if not impossible) to pull it off...but it MIGHT not be enough to keep it attached if there is wear in the splines to allow it to work off after the vibrations of a turn etc...
When you have checked all of the probable, look for the "oh, that couldn't happen" stuff.

Prolly not, but...?
73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tractor is only 4 yr old 850hrs and splines are sharp. The spreader yoke appears to be part of a CV joint assembly or some kind of more complex PTO shaft.

Thorim,
No through bolt that I can see.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I had a feeling you were going to say it was a CV shaft. If you can move the yoke up and down on the tractor shaft the yoke will wobble as it rotates working the collar back a little at a time. The added weight of the CV amplifies the problem.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Had the same issue with a 1508 bat wing this summer. Replacing the 3 detent balls fixed it. John Deere stock item if you have a dealer close.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks all for helping. Looks like I need to pull off front section of shaft and head to the tractor shop for a small repair.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Have had a similiar issue but not to the point of coming of as often as you state. Mine was dirt/rust in the sliding locking collar. Prop the shaft up vertically and be liberal (boy that was hard to type) with some penetrating fluid of your choice. Collar I had would slide back and forth, by spring pressure, but did not go as far forward as needed to securely hold on PTO shaft.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

FCF said:


> Have had a similiar issue but not to the point of coming of as often as you state. Mine was dirt/rust in the sliding locking collar. Prop the shaft up vertically and be liberal (boy that was hard to type) with some penetrating fluid of your choice. Collar I had would slide back and forth, by spring pressure, but did not go as far forward as needed to securely hold on PTO shaft.


I am thinking you were in a hurry to respond. Please do not tell me you were liveral. That implies taking someone elses oil. 
Was it possible you were generous with oil you purchased?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi. Happen on a fertilizer buggy I was renting one time we came up with the conclusion. The telescoping part of the shaft was binding at one point and the pin/ locking collar was just slightly week. Under normal conditions it probably would have kept it locked to the stub shaft but when a long shelf bound up and would not slide something had to give when you made a turn or the terran changed and it would just yank the shaft off the tractor. I would disconnect shaft from the tractor. Then with my bare hands I would take the long telescoping shaft of the spreader and telescope it in and out and make sure you can do that freely without binding. If it does bind at any point I would apply lubrication or fabrication as needed


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I did the spray thinking a lot of dirt particles prolly get into the lock collar. 
I will hit it again today.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on lubricating the locking balls in female coupler. Does the 2 telescoping shafts exhibit any wear on them that could be binding under load?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just remembered that last year when I first put it into service that the PTO shaft slid off once or twice, then it worked like a champ even after 100's of loads.

Im thinking that while it sat over the summer & fall the detent balls froze up? I washed em good with WD. Maybe another shot is needed.

If that doesnt work, I guess I replace the end of shaft? Theres a good shop I found about 15 miles away. They have all the PTO shaft parts


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO WD 40 doesn't have good enough lubricating qualities I'd use PB Blaster or Kroil.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If the detent balls and slide collar are moving freely and the collar spring isn't missing then I think the spline fitting is too loose. I had a similar experience this summer involving a new 1000-540 adapter. It would work itself off a tractor stub that otherwise never give problems. Turns out the play and forces were just right to work the collar back and let the adapter slide off.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I just remembered that last year when I first put it into service that the PTO shaft slid off once or twice, then it worked like a champ even after 100's of loads.Im thinking that while it sat over the summer & fall the detent balls froze up? I washed em good with WD. Maybe another shot is needed.If that doesnt work, I guess I replace the end of shaft? Theres a good shop I found about 15 miles away. They have all the PTO shaft parts


Replacing the end yoke ain't gonna be cheap if it's a CV shaft.......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

UPDATE:

I had another day of frustration with drive shaft sliding off. Pulled it off spreader and brought it back to the friendly confines of my well lit work bench. Soaked it good with PB. Grabbed my favorite Ford wrench and lightly tapped around the circumference of the lock collar and blamo!! it snapped free and sprung back to the "lock" position. Now it snaps forward when you slide it back. Spring works good! Detent balls dont move in lock position.

Tomorrow back at it. Hopefully that will take care of it, but not sure.

Thanks to all who chipped-in and helped with this simple, but frustrating little problem.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If the spreader sits outside maybe pull the shaft off and throw it under cover..save some aggravation next time


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Ditto on lubricating the locking balls in female coupler. Does the 2 telescoping shafts exhibit any wear on them that could be binding under load?


I worked on one of these couplers at the BIL's this past spring... Probably wouldn't hurt to take the thing off, take it in the shop, grab a pick or locking ring pliers, and pull the snap ring off, slide the collar off, remove the balls, and clean everything thoroughly... Found on the one I was working on that dirt had built up under the lock ring and was hard to get the ring to release all the way because it wouldn't let the ring slide back far enough, and was coil binding the spring with dirt. Also the balls were packed with greasy dirt, as well as the holes they fit into...

Got all the dirt out of it, cleaned up the spring and lock ring, cleaned the snap ring grooves and snap ring,and put everything back together, and she worked like a champ...

I have to say, I'm glad that 99% of MY stuff has the good old "side pin" style PTO shaft locks on them... those rust up, but they're easy to get unstuck with some penetrating oil and a few taps with the hammer in and out...

Later! OL JR


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

One good thing you're very fortunate when the shaft falls off you can just pick it up and put it back on. I have had PTO shaft fall off and the shaft fell down and cost very expensive damage to the drive line of the piece of equipment . Most of the time this occurred on our farm I think when people just didn't have it locked properly. I remember once on a hammer mill as the shaft was probably sliding off under full torque and probably only driving with one of teeth contacting one another it tore the teeth off the end of the tractor stub shaft and the shaft kept spinning on the Hammer mill beating against the tongue it broke in half and half the shaft went through the ceiling of the feed room


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

If it's a Weasler shaft you can buy a replacement collar kit. Sometimes the balls wear.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not 100% sure, but these looked more like "tabs" than balls.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

If the balls look like tabs that might be your trouble.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If it has the tabs it might be a Weasler since they use them on some shafts. It has been awhile since I had one aprart but I think the pre 2007 NH1411's used this setup and the post 2014 H7230's also use it.

If you take it apart pay attention how the tabs are inserted. I think they can be installed incorrectly. There is a little shoulder on them. There is a kit that has the parts for the NH's. Also the way they are designed, at least on the discbines, is you slide the collar back and it remains back until it is slipped onto the tractor pto shaft and it will automatically latch. This way you are not pulling back on the collar while you are pushing forward on the drive shaft. If you used a hammer you probably damaged the parts which hold the collar back.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Chain and cable lube will stick around longer than WD40 as well, I also like fluid film for a long lasting lube job.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, it didn't work. Shaft slipping off again.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Just for the heck of it, why not switch tractors and see what happens?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Well, it didn't work. Shaft slipping off again.


I suggest to install new balls in coupler.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

discbinedr said:


> If it's a Weasler shaft you can buy a replacement collar kit. Sometimes the balls wear.


The "Doctor" and Tx Jim and Mike10 nailed it. Smoker Fabricating in Oxford had Weasler rebuild kits in stock. New snap ring, new collar, new spring and new little blocks with shoulders on them, and Im back in business. Can make tight turns and use it like I should be able to use it. Shaft stays on now.
Only thing I noticed is shaft was really tough to remove. I'm guessing because parts are new and a little tight?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for update and I'm glad you got your problem solved.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If your drive shaft is hard to remove, try this. Grab the yoke and rotate it counter clockwise. You do not need to try and turn the yoke and machine, just enough pressure to release the splines. The yoke will generally come right off then.


----------

